# good questions about the strength of my tank-



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

i have a 90 gallon tank, is weird because usually there are 75, 85, and 100, but for some reason i got a weird one. anyways, i was at the LFS today and i noticed something about the stands they used for the 65 gallon, it was the exact same as the one i use for my 90 gallon, now im thinking, wow that look a little better (comparing it to my 90, it looked a lot more suitable.)

the stand wasn't bowing in the middle, like on my 90. plus 30 gallons is a big difference in weight, approx 300pouns, right?

thats a lot of weight difference on these little 1" metal frames, welded in the wrong spots ( anyone else notice? the weld is on the side and should be underneath, so there must be a good reason for this?)

then i turn around and notice a 100 gallon tank, and its stand, its like 2" not bowing, strong looking, FULL OF WATER, and had a for sale sign on it, cuz it was used. i asked then guy, how old is this, he said it was really old, taking note of me as i observive the rust on the frame. im surprised it lasted this long. - 
-because my tank, im worried its gogin to collapse everyday, as i come home and as i walk down the stars i close my eyes when i get to the last steps and i hope my feet stay dry.

anyways this really worries me, a 65 gallon stand holding my 90 gallon tank, is weaker than a 100, and the difference between 60-90 is alot bigger than 90-100. why couldn't i just get a stronger stand, so my question are:

1) do i have the right stand?

2) how thick is the glass on a 90 gallon, how likely is it to BREAK?

3) why is it welded on the side, and the support not directly under the corner of the aquarium?

4) if i get a 65 gallon, and move my piranhas into that ( 4 RBP's ) you think they will noticed that its a few inches 
shorter? i mean the tank has the same length and depth? or would they feel cramped as each fish needs 20 GAL each or its highly recomended? as it is the top of the tank isn't even being swam in, do they feel cramped now?

5) why am i worrying about breakage all the time? how likely is it?

6) and is the bottom glass plate on an aquarium thicker than the sides, as it does have most the weight?

7) is the glass tempered?

8) how long can aquariums last? when should i replace it? the 90 day warranty scares me

9) what the deal with scratces in the inside of my tank, how"d they get there and are they something to affect the strenth of my tank?

*** now i knwo the first guy to read this wont have any idea all the answers, so i want some discussion here please, and if you do know an answer as a fact, please write your reply with the question number beside it liek your in school. haha,

by the way, i havwe a miracles aquarium and stand i got at big als.

thank a lot guys, awesome site!


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

is your tank braced in the middle across the top? that's supposed to be a big part in keeping it from bowing

4. I wouldn't think they'd notice at all really, most of the time all my Ps are at the same level in the tank unless they are chasing something.

5. I've only heard of 1 tank bowing and busting, probably doesn't happen fast, jsut keep an eye on it


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

ugh i dont understand? like this?

top view: stand
___________
|_____|_____|
because it isn't braced in the middle its jus a rectangle.

___________
|__________|

if your talkin about my actual tank, yes it is braced like the picture above, my stand isn't though.

maybe i wasn't being specific, sorry, but the stand my tank is on is bowing in the centre, before i braced it i could put a pencil beween the frame and the bottom of the tank, in the centre of the aqarium.


----------



## nycvr6 (Apr 30, 2003)

My metal stand on my 125 bows a bit like you are mentioning. In the middle of the tank i can see light shine through between the tank and the stand, i could probably fit a few sheets of paper in there. I always wondered if this was a issue or the way it's supposed to be.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

I have a 90 gallon tall from glasscages.com that is the same size footprint as a 65 gallon tank. it has very thick glass, thicker than my 125 gallon tanks.

I can't say for shure if your stank is strong enough, but if you want to post a pic that would help.but I think if its strong enough for a 65 gallon tank it should be able to hold a couple times that as a saftey feature, so I wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

thats a tall tank, my dimensions aer 48x18x24


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

BUMP!

so many views and no responses?


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

bump, wheres quick reply? BTW?


----------



## Outie (Feb 19, 2003)

If you really worried about it try some shims for under the tank, or just try to figure out a way to support the tank better, maybe a better stand etc... After using cinder blocks (simply because they are cheap) for such a long time i got sick of the way they looked and just decided to make my own stand. If you know anyone that can build a bit, stands are fairly cheap and easy to make. I'm sure if you do a search you will find some plans. I wouldn't waste any money going out and getting a smaller tank. Hope this helps.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

_*2*_ glass on a 90 is quarter inch thick. so scratches or anything like that will not weaken the structure.

30g is roughly 240lbs and i would not worry about the stand breaking.

*4*how big are your piranaha now? i would just stay with the 90g that u have now. your reds will get bigger in the 90 and eventually need the space. i doubt that they are cramped now unless they are 12" long.

*5* i dont know why u are worried...perhaps jusy because of the bowing and seeing the same stand being used for a 65g tank. i would say that the stand u have now is fine. unless it is really bothering u then get a new stand just for piece of mind.

*6*i believe that all the glass on aquaiums are the same thickness.

*8* aquariums should last u a very long time & how long it will last should not even be an issue to worry about. the 90 day warranty is just to cover any manufacturing problem. if nothign goes wrong with it right at first then it is not due to the craftmanship, but other reasons. 90 day warranty does not mean that will only last 90 days, but they dont want to be held responsible for every little thing that goes wrong with an aquarium for the next 10 yrs.

*9* the scratches could have came from any number of things...where are these scratches at? the only way a scratch would be any real threat is if it were not a scratch at all and a crack...otherwise you're fine.

hope this helps...


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

actually instead of buying a stand (if u truley want a better stand) just build one.

here are the plans that i used to build mine.

http://www.garf.org/stand.html#STAND

(i still havent put the doors on mine)


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

side view.


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

thanks a lot for the response, i was wondering what was taking people so long...
anyways, yeah i am thinking about making a new stand.
the scratces are near the bottom of the tank along the sides, and a few at the top along the sides also


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

nice stand by the way, ill hopefully post pics of the one i make in a few months


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

i really dont know what scratches are from, perhaps from the gravel or when u were moving something in the tank.

i think that building a stand would be your best bet....the tank in the pic is a 90g tank with the same dimensions as yours...48x18x24


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

heres the answers i can come up with

1 probably but making a new one as you said will be better

2 should be 10mm or thicker

3 dont know

4 see 1

5 stop worrying get it sorted relax and enjoy

6 not always but preferable

7 dont know

8 they last years i have a 5 year guarantee with mine

9 i have scratches on the inside of my tank from cleaning the gravel with a kitchen type sponge .its of picking up the gravel and still wiping the glass with it. dont do it now though

and nice stand i'm building one myself so may use those plans thanks
dixon


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

no not your tank jesseD. i was taliking about nitrofishes tank, its a 90 but its reallyt tall.


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

bump


----------

